# critique



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's adorable. And wow look at those legs, what a stunning baby. 
:wink: 

I'm not brilliant when it comes to critique. :roll: 

Do you have any pics of her stood square, from the side?


----------



## kierababy (Jul 28, 2007)

here is a more side view she isnt perfectly square but almost


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I'm not even going to touch a 4 month old...they are just too wonky at that age, as you can see from her way-up-in-the-air rump right now. She is very cute though


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

she looks slightly toed out in front, but it may just be the way she is standing...

that could change b/c of her age.

and onto more important things.....she is sooo cute! very pretty horse definatly a looker!


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

She's adorable...wait and see on the rest.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: I love the colour!! She is a beauty :lol:


----------



## crazy4mydragon (Jul 31, 2007)

*i dunno if this is really a critique, but here it goes*

ok, so normally i ride huntseat, i have been for as long as iv been riding, but one woman down my road hurt her back so she wants me to ride her horse, but she rides drassage. the main conflict she sees is that i ride with an arch in my back, which is what iv been taught to do.....she says it might help if i try to pull my belly button towards my spine and i really am trying very hard but i just cant seem to get my back really _straight_. any suggestions as to how i can improve? thanks!!!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Crazy4mydragon,

It may be best to start your own thread in training rather then interrupting and taking over this one.

Good luck on riding!


----------



## kierababy (Jul 28, 2007)

Crazy4mydragon,
please go and make another thread in training. you riding another persons horse has nothing to do with critiquing my filly 
thank you


so any other critiques? i know she is young but could you just look past that into what you think about her confo. 
anything would be great!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

She's stunning.

Has a nice hip too!
Hopefully she turns out really muscely!! teehehhe.

I like her!!
She is just bum high and she will grow out of that!
Qh's are natrually built down hill and on the fore hand.. so you dont have to worry about that (when she is older).
Also Qhs have turned out back feet!!

Im gussing she is one because of her build!! and the way she looks :wink: 


Good luck with her


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

i find it hard to critique from pics.
i think she looks pretty good,beatiful head and straight legs.she is very pretty


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she look's great although a little turn out on the front


----------



## kierababy (Jul 28, 2007)

she is a breeding stock paint 
her dad was a qh though


----------



## crazy4mydragon (Jul 31, 2007)

*I'm so sorry!!!!!*

I'm sorry, I thought I was starting a new topic thing, so sorry for interrupting!!!!!!


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

No problem, Crazy; it happens to everyone!

Kiera, it's really hard to critique with the angles you've given. From what I can see, your filly has a hard time standing up over her hind legs; she's stretched out in the profile shots you've chosen. Does she always do this, or did you choose the wrong pics to post?

She also appears to be narrow in the back (fourth pic down) and from the top photo appears to have a _very_ heavy neck, especially for a filly.

Hope you were looking for honest, and not just compliments on her cute factor :wink:


----------



## dallas (Aug 1, 2007)

shes very cute and very pretty color- im wondering if she may be on the verge of physitis and thats why shes standing the way she is- shes slightly heavy for a foal her age -if shes is getting grain you might want to make sure shes not getting an imbalance nor too much- it should be fed according to her weight or below- she looks like something might be bothering her that shes standing out. If you notice her favoring a leg or her joints front or back look "fuller" she may be either growing too fast or a little overweight or both Some times you will see the knees shake or stay slightly bent-thats when you want to really back off . if shes stealing some of moms make sure its balanced and you arent adding supplements or grains to it- pick a good foal feed and use it as directed -purina mare and foal or 300 - use it for the "slow growth " directions for her weight. Im just guessing but she does look a little uncomfortable and shes too pretty to take chances!! . I like her build for cutting /barrels etc etc. her stance -stretched out- worries me as its not a normal foal stance. .


----------



## kierababy (Jul 28, 2007)

i am looking for honest i know that she is cute but thats not really what i care about at the moment!
she usually isnt stretched out like that. i was trying to set her up but did not do a very good job of it
she really isnt that heavy i can feel her ribs when i am grooming her and playing with her. she is getting grass hay and a bite or two of moms grain but that is it. 
what is physitis? like i said earlier she isnt stretched out like that at all just in this pic


----------



## kierababy (Jul 28, 2007)

i am looking for honest i know that she is cute but thats not really what i care about at the moment!
she usually isnt stretched out like that. i was trying to set her up but did not do a very good job of it
she really isnt that heavy i can feel her ribs when i am grooming her and playing with her. she is getting grass hay and a bite or two of moms grain but that is it. 
what is physitis? like i said earlier she isnt stretched out like that at all just in this pic


----------

